# Удаленные консультации



## eka8585 (18 Авг 2014)

Всем доброго дня!


У меня небольшой опрос: кто-нибудь консультируется со своим врачом удаленно (скайп/почта/телефон) за деньги.


Я считаю, что по ряду вопросов (везде, где не нужен осмотр пациента, а нужны только результаты анализов) на очный прием ходить не обязательно. Можно просто отправить результаты анализов или задать вопрос через скайп или по почте.

Но, поскольку врач все же тратит на меня свое время, изучая мои анализы и отвечая на мои вопросы, я считаю, что такие консультации нужно оплачивать.

Меня саму напрягает ситуация, когда мне в десятый раз нужно набрать номер врача, а я ему за это не плачу.


Я одна так считаю? Все время спорю с подругами на эту тему (они, в большинстве своем, считают, что можно и не платить).


----------

